# Drag springs with lift to get wider tires?



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone done this? One member posted that with Pedders drag springs with 1 1/2" lift he can put 315's on the rear. I have not heard what rims and offset were used but I am very curious of anyone else knows anything about this and possible setups if you raise the rear ride height.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I remember reading something similar on another board. But he used drag bags aired up I think to 20psi. He was able to fit 10 inch rim and some 315s..but he stated it was only for the track...that he wouldn't drive around like that.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I run the pedders drag springs and 275/40/17s with no problems..
Dont know about 315s , in my case the 275s get the job done just fine.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I am currently using Pirrelli 275/40/17 and rolled the fender lip. Definitely going to get the drag springs to help with tire wear.... I have excessive wear on the inside and was told it is due to the squat during acceleration. (do you agree) But I thought GTJoe said he has 315's in the rear and has a slight rub but he has not reposted any additional info.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

yes,,the inside will wear ifyou are a "spirited" driver because of the squat.
Youll notice with the drag springs how much more traction you will have because its planting the whole tire instead of just the edge.


----------

